# Looking back



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I was reading an old thread from luv2laugh (http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3026.msg20384.html#msg20384) and it was really interesting. It made me wonder about everyone's feelings about raising Vizslas once you're getting enough sleep, finished worrying about house-training, and settled into life (does that even happen? ) with a post-adolescent V. 

What are the things you'd do differently if you were starting again? What are the things you're really happy you did the way you did? What are the things you worried about at the time but, looking back, they probably didn't matter as much as you thought they did?

I'm not very far into the process but so far I'm glad we were firm through the crying the first couple of nights. I felt bad ignoring him but he learned quickly and now he gets a good night's sleep instead of waking up to whining every hour because he knows it will work. 

Would love to hear and and all thoughts about this.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are getting a second pup this summer so I will be making the following changes!! 

What I wish I would not have done: 
- Taken Miles to dog park so early. He has been bitten a total of 5 times and I think this has contributed to his fear issues. 
- Taken him to an indoor training facility. I think the training ring put some of the dogs on edge and there were a few fights in class likely also contributing to Miles' fear issues. We have outdoor puppy training and if we take the 2nd to class we will be doing outdoor. 
- Not bought so many stuffed animal toys  He killed them all. 
- Babied him when he was scared. I wish I would have taken a leader role earlier on as we are now working on this and it has helped us immensely. 

What I wish I had done:
- Bought a 50 foot lead earlier on and started working on recall earlier
- Switched him to grain free food earlier on
- Exposed him to children earlier on 

What I stressed out about that I will be not worrying about as much: 
- Leashed walking on trails. We have a few well traveled trails that I waited 5 months until we took him on them because everyone freaked me out about rabies.
- Potty training. I was really freaked about about accidents when we first got Miles and took up all of our rugs and wouldn't let him on the carpet. I realized they are quite smart and he only had 2 accidents and they are not a big deal and were easy to clean up. 

What I am happy we have done: 
-Waited to neuter Miles between 12-18 months
- Exposed him to water early on
- Crate trained which makes traveling so much easier! 
- Socialized him at restaurants and parties so we can bring him everywhere with us!


----------

